# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿De dónde sois?

## saforenc

Pues veamos de donde es la gente que entra al foro!

PD: Lo siento, pero el número máximo de opciones que se puede poner es de 10; si los moderadores pueden ampliarlo a 17 más las 2 ciudades autónomas...

----------


## alcarreño

Guadalajara capital de nacimiento, una de las provincias con mas embalses de españa, ó eso creo ...

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buena idea Saforenc :Smile: 

Creo que los amigos andaluces nos ganan al resto por goleada, por desgracia por mi zona no parece que haya mucha gente activa.

Un saludo :Smile: 

P.D. Te he movido el hilo a Cafetería, creo que es el mejor sitio.

----------


## ben-amar

Buena idea, la cosa es saber de donde nos viene las distintas aportaciones.
Lo de ampliar a 17, creo que no es posible, solo lo podria hacer el adminisrador
Al menos, yo no se como

----------


## FEDE

Buena idea Saforenc, pues en mi caso creo que lo pone clarito  :Stick Out Tongue:  de Carmona-Sevilla, desde aquí un saludo para todos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena idea saforenc  :Wink: 

En mi caso, también pone en mi perfil desde donde os hablo, desde la Vega Baja del Guadiana, en la provincia de Badajoz  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Yo he votado mi zona de nacimiento y cría. Aunque ahora vivo en Valencia, creo que lo correcto ha sido votar por mis Canarias queridas (si no lo hago, quizás se quedarían en 0)

----------


## IMP68

En mi caso también lo pone claro, aunque solo llevo 3 años viviendo en Borriol, antes he vivido toda mi vida en el Grao de Castellón, al lado del Mar Mediterraneo.

----------


## perdiguera

No puedo contestar correctamente ya que:
Nací en Los Nietos, Murcia, donde estuve trece años.
Viví tres años en Orihuela, dos en Murcia, diez en Valencia y ahora vivo desde hace veintinueve años en Gavà.
¿Qué pongo?
Por eso creo que en mi, no sé como se dice, en lo que sale cuando pongo un mensaje, está algo explicado.

Ahora lo he visto: dentro del perfil la ubicación.

----------


## suer

Hola,
No voy a dejar a Sergi solo. También estoy en Cataluña, concretamente en Reus, al "laito" de Vila-seca.
Saludos

----------


## Luján

Veamos cómo van las votaciones.

De momento, en cabeza y empatadas a 4 votos cada una, las opciones del tercio sur de la Península: Comunidad Valenciana-Murcia, Andalucía, Castilla La Mancha-Extremadura.
Les sigue la opción nordeste Cataluña-Islas Baleares
El pelotón lo conforman las opciones centrales y periféricas: Madrid, Castilla y león, Canarias.
En última posición, con un rosco (de reyes o de vino) las opciones del norte: Galicia-Asturias-Cantabria, País Vasco-Navarra, Aragón-La Rioja.

Curiosa la distribución, y entendible, por otro lado.

----------


## PRADENSE

Hola a todos, pues yo naci,creci y vivo en Prado del Rey provincia de Cadiz.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, como pone muy bien en mi perfil soy de Sevilla(como provincia), porque prefiero que me digan que soy de mi pueblo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## L.D

Votada encuesta.

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, yo nací y vivo en Totana (Murcia)
Un saludo.

----------


## culipardo

Culipardo es el nombre coloquial que los vecinos de los pueblos de alrededor dan a los de Ciudad Real.

----------


## Salut

Menos mal que se puede seleccionar mas de una opcion  :Big Grin: 


Yo cuando me preguntan "de donde soy" nunca se que responder. Porque aunque la inercia me lleva a responder "dónde vivo", muchísima gente entiende "dónde has nacido", "dónde te has criado", "de dónde son tus padres", etc.... y allí hay un cacao considerable en mi caso  :Embarrassment: 


EDIT: Mis padres son de Braunschweig (Baja Sajonia), yo nacido en Mallorca... buena parte de mi infancia en diferentes paises, en velero... y ahora vivo en Riópar (SE de Albacete).

----------


## juanlo

Nacido en Castilla la Mancha y residente en Andalucía desde hace 14 años.

----------


## Josean

Albacete !!!

----------


## Panete

Que solito me encuentro por Madrid  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Galicia, Asturias y Cantabria    1 2,94% 

Euskadi y Navarra    0 0% 

Castilla y León    2 5,88% 

Aragón y La Rioja    0 0% 

Catalunya y Illes Balears    3 8,82% 

Comunitat Valenciana y Murcia    6 17,65% 

Madrid    1 2,94%

Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura    10 29,41% 

Andalucía    12 35,29% 

Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla    1 2,94% 

Bueno, parece que Andalucía y Castilla la Mancha y Extremadura, se alejan las demás empiezan un mano a mano, ¿Quién ganará? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuercas

Bueno, pues acabo de actualizar la encuesta, y eso me recuerda que tengo que actualizar mi perfil...  :Cool:  ¡¡Voy ahora mismo!!


Saludos!!

Au Cacau! :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues la encuesta está dejando algunos datos cuanto menos interesantes... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , los que más me llaman la atención son los siguientes:

- No hay nadie de Euskadi, Navarra, Aragón y  La Rioja????  :Confused:  :Confused: 

- Y lo más sorprendente aún, sólo un voto por Madrid???  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

^^ Parece ser que la mayoría está votando su comunidad de nacimiento, porque había bastante gente por aquí que decía residir en Madrid...


Es curioso, porque siendo una encuesta multiopción se puede indicar fácilmente el lugar de origen y el de residencia!

----------


## sergi1907

Según esto parece que en el norte no tenemos muchos seguidores :Frown: 

A ver si se animan y se iguala un poco.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Según esto parece que en el norte no tenemos muchos seguidores
> 
> A ver si se animan y se iguala un poco.
> 
> Un saludo



Hombre, es que por el norte no suficiente longitud de ríos, y además com allí llueve todos los días ver las presas llenas supongo que será algo normal. Pero bueno de todas formas se nota que la mayoría del personal se encuentra en el centro y sur.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Sergi escribio:
Según esto parece que en el norte no tenemos muchos seguidores
A ver si se animan y se iguala un poco.


No habia visto el post..................... uno mas que se une a los del norte.......................

Saludos

Pd:ue no se lo tomen los del sur como una guerra................jejejeje

----------


## Luján

> Sergi escribio:
> Según esto parece que en el norte no tenemos muchos seguidores
> A ver si se animan y se iguala un poco.
> 
> 
> No habia visto el post..................... uno mas que se une a los del norte.......................
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Pd:ue no se lo tomen los del sur como una guerra................jejejeje


De más al sur que yo no hay nadie....

y esto es la guerra total!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Voy a registrar 800 usuarios nuevos y voy a votar con todos ellos a ti tierra. :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso sí, Aragón y La Rioja, siguen petados de foreros... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## hispano

> EDIT: Mis padres son de Braunschweig (Baja Sajonia), yo nacido en Mallorca... buena parte de mi infancia en diferentes paises, en velero... y ahora vivo en Riópar (SE de Albacete).



Hola Salut. Queria preguntarte que tal está el nacimiento del rio Mundo este año. Hace dos años que no voy por allí (el invierno pasado salian videos del reventon y me moria de envidia) y quisiera ir esta primavera. 
Han cambiado algo respecto a la subida o la cueva? Me habian comentado que había que pedir permiso o concertar alguna cita.

Gracias y un saludo desde La Mancha

----------


## Salut

> Hola Salut. Queria preguntarte que tal está el nacimiento del rio Mundo este año. Hace dos años que no voy por allí (el invierno pasado salian videos del reventon y me moria de envidia) y quisiera ir esta primavera. 
> 
> Han cambiado algo respecto a la subida o la cueva? Me habian comentado que había que pedir permiso o concertar alguna cita.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo desde La Mancha



Este año va normalito... algo precoz en cuando a nº de reventones, pero e caudal normal. El año pasado el caudal fue enorme durante casi todo el año.

Para subir a la cueva hay que pedir los pertinentes permisos, obviamente. No solo por la propia seguridad (siempre conviene poner en aviso a las autoridades), sino porque además es parque natural desde hace unos años.

----------


## Sáuron

El ojo del mal, es de la tierra del buen anís....allá por las tierras cordobesas...

----------


## ben-amar

> El ojo del mal, es de la tierra del buen anís....allá por las tierras cordobesas...


del buen anis y de buenos mantecados :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hola de nuevo, ¡oh, gran Sauron!

----------


## cantarin

¿Y no hay maños? que estan todavía a 0... a ver si alguno se anima. Que tengo yo ganas de hablar con algun maño, a esa tierra que tanto quiero y que visito todos los años en su capital.

----------


## Donan

> Que solito me encuentro por Madrid


No te preocupes, ya somos dos los madrileños...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Otro más para Andalucia, con eso de que por aquí llueve poco parece que crea afición.

Saludos con cariño a todos.

----------


## jesusferrer

Cantarín, ni maños ni baturros.
Pero bueno, ¿qué ha de ser esto?. Ninguno de Aragón y Rioja ...

Voy a estrenar el marcador y os mando un saludo desde Huesca.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Como indica mi nombre de usuario, yo soy de Cehegín, al noroeste de Murcia, entre los ríos Argos y Quipar

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo nacido y vivo el Hellín(Albacete)

----------


## Salut

Este foro se está llenando de hellineros!!

Se nota la influencia de Antonio Callejas, jejeje  :Smile:

----------

